# Is this sidewalk construction "typical"?



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I have never seen anything like this before. Inside the 28" tall forms are feed bags filled with fill dirt. Rebar is nearby, guessing they will tie it together soon. 

Any concerns with this?


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

I wouldn't think there would be problems. The bags are odd though.


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

Never seen that method before, I would imigine the face wall with be getting the stone treatment.


----------



## nunya01 (Mar 25, 2012)

Bizarre. I'm no concrete guy, but that seems a little odd. Why didn't they just wait until final grade was in (or at least close)?


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

What ever they doing there it seems they know what they doing and done this way before. The forms look real good, nice and straight with lots of bracing.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

We use feed bags with 3/8 grid in the field, 5/8 and bigger in the beams. 4" of mud. 

Feed bags just make it easier to hold the fill out of the beams, especially when compacting. How i was taught, my grand dad did it that way 50 years, no structural cracks.


----------



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

I've never seen a sidewalk done this way. Looks like they will need a handrail on both sides if they leave the grade as is.


----------



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

To late to lower the house to the grade line?? Next best thing, raise things, and fill in the cracks!


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Definitely looks like it will receive fill.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

Keeps the fill in center, allows cement to flow to edge,


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

I hope they have some drainage set up for that space between the sidewalk and the building.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

CarpenterSFO said:


> I hope they have some drainage set up for that space between the sidewalk and the building.


doubt it. Doesn't appear to be any sleeves for future irrigation or electric, so I doubt there is a pass through or any kind of drainage. Probably just fill dirt up to the level of the sidewalk or just below


----------



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

Any updates on the "sidewalk" pour?


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

CarpenterSFO said:


> I hope they have some drainage set up for that space between the sidewalk and the building.


Koi pond............


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

Forms look good, they must be using the fill bags as an alternative to a compaction test on fill dirt over 12" deep. I think Jaws's Grandpa had it spot on! And at least if the fill around the side walk washes out you will NEVER have washout under the side walk slab. I just don't understand why they would do it this way instead of waiting on more fill to be brought in around the surrounding areas and then frame and pour the sidewalk. Huge tree next to it with bad roots?


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

I guess that explains why the stone is set two feet above existing grade .


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

Rio said:


> Koi pond............


I'm thinking moat.... :whistling


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

The bags are great way to do concrete steps. You can crawl all over then when forming and they don't go anywhere.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Jaws said:


> doubt it. Doesn't appear to be any sleeves for future irrigation or electric, so I doubt there is a pass through or any kind of drainage. Probably just fill dirt up to the level of the sidewalk or just below


Judging by the foundation ..Your right The fill will be level with the sidewalk.


----------



## bkurzenb (Nov 30, 2014)

Looks like foundations for the concrete sidewalk. Less moving for the walk in the cold states. Pull a trench with a 3 foot bucket and throw some bails to fill. Grade the rest and call it quits. Just a guess.


----------



## mezzfloors (Jun 19, 2015)

I wouldn't worry about it. Forms look good and just because i haven't personally seen anything like this before, i'm sure they know what they are doing.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

Turned out well and I learned something new about how they do it in Texas lol


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

So whose job is out to clean the moat and feed the crocodiles?


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Afraid of snakes maybe? so a raised walk....

or some uber landscaping later in the voids.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

There will be fill up to about an inch of the side walk including zoigia ( or however you spell it). Id bet 100 bucks.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm guessing those sleeves are for irrigation, and the grade will come up... As previously mentioned.


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

How deep do footers have to be in Texas?
Its probably easier to build on grade and bring in fill at the end.


----------



## rtb1989 (Oct 10, 2015)

that is a monolithic pour, we do it on ramps all the time but we compact dirt and have to keep shoveling it back up and its a pain this is a great idea.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

At least they don't have to worry about the sidewalk settling. I see pours over fresh fill, all the time. Most compact, but not good enough.

With my luck, in 20 years I will get the job to tear out the sidewalk. Someone will be surprised. Unless this is common in the area.


----------



## cdkyle (Jul 12, 2009)

Looks like a waste of time and money to me. Cart before the horse?


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Maybe the concrete guy knew something we don't. Maybe he was thinking, "If I get this sidewalk poured, I'll be done and can collect." 

I've spent a little extra in order to get to a goal.


----------



## rtb1989 (Oct 10, 2015)

cdkyle said:


> Looks like a waste of time and money to me. Cart before the horse?


its really not a waste of time maybe in that size but doing a ramp that would be so nice not having to compact a ramp, its frustrating you have to keep shoveling everything to the top. and you have to be careful not to let it fall off so you will have a face thats 4"+


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm thinking they're planning on backfilling the inner area and capping it with patio stone of some kind. a stone veneer on the outside with a railing and stone steps leading down.


----------



## rileyf (Oct 13, 2015)

Good Job


----------

